# Husband is ready to put the dog down...incontinence help?



## evilxs

I have a 14 year old male GSD. He cannot seem to hold it at all. 

Are there any medical conditions beyond the old age that might be causing this?

We clean him up every single day and it is wearing thin on us. Tonight we had to wake him up to move him out of his own excrement (he was laying in it and had gone in his sleep). This is an indoor dog and it would not even be possible to make him an outdoor one. He is far too old and we have way too much snow and cold here.

Our house smells like dog **** or disinfectant every day. He cannot control it. Taking him out multiple times a day does not make a difference because he cannot physically seem to hold it in so it just plops when it plops. It is like being at the point when you get a hospice nurse for an older relative except that isn't how it works with dogs. 

The husband cleaned him up for the second time today and looked at me and said it is time to put him down.

If there is anything beyond old age, I'd love to hear about it. Strapping diapers on a dog and changing them out 4-5 times a day is not feasible and won't swap my husband from the put the dog down argument.

Otherwise he is a happy old dog. Pretty stiff, but he gets around and loves being with his people. Real shame is being confined to part of the house because he cannot come on the carpet anymore.

Help, I'm not ready to let him go


----------



## KZoppa

Its a hard decision to make but your dog may be ready to go. Diapers arent an option but constantly cleaning up accidents wears you down. I imagine tensions are running high. Incontinence cant be fixed to my knowledge. I hope someone is able to offer better options though. How long has this been going on?


----------



## evilxs

For about a year. At first it was an accident here or there and easy to dismiss to hey he is getting older, we gotta be vigilant about getting him out more.

Last 3 months have been like caring for a dying human. He seems to have no control, but I've just never encountered that before to this severity. He went in his sleep today and didn't even know it. His tubes just empty straight out. Im praying something medical that can be fixed? 

I can't think of a crappier reason to put a dog down. Not when he is still in love with life. But maybe his body is finally shutting down.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

This is poop incontinence and not pee?

Is it formed? 

He could have something like spondylosis* - the spinal cord loses feeling and they have no idea when it comes out. 

When my dog got old, he could be walking and it would just fall out. Or if he was in a deep relaxed sleep. 

When it was formed it really wasn't a big deal, I kept toilet paper out, picked it up and flushed, vinegar the spot and went on. 

It is EXACTLY like being a hospice nurse for an old relative - you've got it! Except he doesn't have a terminal disease other than being old. Dog is happy, doing well, other than the fact that he has no idea he's doing poop. 

For my dog, this happened toward the end, when he had been diagnosed with an inoperable liver tumor, and I kept him on Tylan powder, low dose and maybe Honest Kitchen Perfect Form (or something fiber-y like pumpkin), with the lactose free Prozyme, to keep the poop really well formed. So they just bounced - and he did not have that giant, corn based food poop. Feeding a grain free food that he does well on (or home cooked) will result in smaller poops. If you are feeding something from a grocery store or Walmart, there could be other foods that will give you less volume to the stool.

The other thing is to have the butt floof fur shaved. I think it's called a sanity shave and it reduces the clean up needed for the dog as there is no fur for the poop to stick to. 

You can buy a crib mattress (Craigs list/Walmart) which has a waterproof/poop-proof cover for him to sleep on. Cover with a crib sheet and easier clean up. 

Be sure to hang out with him in the non-carpeted part of the house. There is nothing he can do to hold it in. 

Hope this helps!

*We can get this as well. With the same results.

ETA - the first part may be too much but there are some additional tips after: http://www.handicappedpets.com/pet-.../19-bowel-management-in-incontinent-pets.html I noticed timed feedings - I always do that - feed 2x a day, so poop is more predictable. Not sure if you free feed, but that's another really good tip. I 

I am glad you are trying to find other things - he sounds like a great dog, who is still with you, and is not shutting down, just doesn't know he's doing poops.
http://handicappedpet.net/helppets/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=11738


----------



## evilxs

bouncing poop wouldnt be an issue. He doesnt hold much form to it anymore. is is mushy, but not liquid or anything like that, more semi solidish. 

Other German Sheppard is on same diet they've both been on for years and is just fine. It is something beyond diet. Worst parts is he usually pees at the same time so anything that could just "bounce" soaks up the pee and gets just disgusting. We are mopping up piss **** mixture multiple times a day.

The other dog is a nervous wreck, it is confusing to him. He runs and hides because he knows that shouldnt be going on in the house. We haven't once yelled at old man, we know this is way beyond anything he can control.


----------



## Allegra

It is never an easy decision. Although my last pup was a Dalmatian I chose to put him down. He, at 10, stopped doing what he always did fly out the backyard to chase birds. This was sign 1. He started to become incontinent to. It was heartbreaking but it wasn't fair with everyone starting to be irritated with something he couldn't help. I wanted him to be happy and after we make that decision we always think I waited to long. This time I didn't and did what was best. Hug.. Not a fun decision to make. Look at quality of life not quantity.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

your other dog may be nervous about it because he not only knows they're not supposed to go inside but he can sense your and your husbands unease over the situation.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

The diet isn't working for him anymore if he's got semi solid poops. You can firm it up. 

Your reaction is key for the other dog - non verbal and tension are just as loud to a dog as yelling. I would just say oops and laugh and grab it. My other dogs didn't freak out and they are pretty odd dogs. They also didn't start laying pipe in the house either. 

The pee is relatively easy: The Official BellyBands.net Website!! things like that work well.


----------



## evilxs

Unease, dang misery. There is nothing worse than working all day long and having the full time job of cleaning up after the dog morning noon night and late night. We don't get a break. 

The belly band would have **** all over it 3-4 times a day. I can't even imagine adding washing machine loads of diapers on top of everything else. I'd ask the hubby to put me down instead.


----------



## blehmannwa

He is 14. His condition is making you and him unhappy. Your other dog is likely picking up on the misery.
You say that he is still in love with life and I would gather that he's eating and walking well. Doggy diapers may be a good way to reduce your stress. 

I'll be blunt. Your dog is nearing the end of his life. The only thing that you can control is your response to this. If his incontinence causes the household (including him) a lot of stress then that affects his quality of life. You have to roll with it and do multiple laundry loads and clean up every day with a smile/(with the idea that someday the flooring will be replaced) or you can ease everyone's suffering and consider euthanasia.

I don't mean to be flippant. I put my 14 year old down last year because she was just miserable. She cried in the night, she fussed, it hurt her to move. She had arthritis and DM. She was continent and eating but she was in pain. We have to make decisions for our dogs and we decided to let her go because things were not going to get better.


----------



## NancyJ

I have only had one of mine make it that long so I would be honored to clean up poo and pee IF the dog was still happy and seemed to be enjoying life. 

That is what it would come to for me. Does he seem happy? Is he in pain?

Moving stiff probably means he is hurting. Does he get anything for that. Unfortunately if he gets glucsamine that can loosen the stools. Like the suggestions for changing the diet a little. Also I think digestive enzymes may help him absorb nutrients better.

IT is tough. I know that mine would drop poo wherever and he did not know it and would pee a serpentine trail anytime he walked. We bought a carpet shampooer, kept him to one room (we did not have a hardwood option) and spot cleaned daily with hot water and vinegar. after he passed on the carpet in that room was replaced.


----------



## RebelGSD

I have a 13yo with similar issues who has difficulty walking, not in pain, happy and playful otherwise. I feel so blessed that he is still with me and consider every day a gift. My other dogs I lost at a younger age and felt robbed. My old guy gave me so much, I feel honored to clean up after him.


----------



## Betty

My sweet baby boy just turned 13 and we are having the same issue. I know his time with us is coming to a close and each day is a blessing.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

For others information - you can buy womens maxi pads to line the belly wrap so you aren't washing anything. Just replace the pad a couple times a day.

As for the stool - something as simple as adding pumpkin to his diet (plain canned pumpkin) will help firm up the stool.


To the OP - it sounds like you've already made up your mind that it's too much trouble to care for the dog anymore.


----------



## wolfstraum

there is a medication that helps control the spincter called Pronin...my nearly 12 year old is doing the same thing...if I do not get him a pill 2x a day, he has accidents...sometimes he knows he has to go and tries to get to the door and leaves a trickle trail behind him....carpet shampooer, shop vac, vinegar, enzyme cleaner - It is a constant mental struggle as to his quality of life...he is usually beside me, he lights up for meals, and wants part of whatever I eat....he is wobbly walking, but not out and out dragging....

Call the vet - ask about the med....

Lee


----------



## NancyJ

evilxs said:


> Unease, dang misery. There is nothing worse than working all day long and having the full time job of cleaning up after the dog morning noon night and late night. We don't get a break.
> 
> The belly band would have **** all over it 3-4 times a day. I can't even imagine adding washing machine loads of diapers on top of everything else. I'd ask the hubby to put me down instead.


I take it you have never cared for an aged parent or grandparent.....if you get old and incontinent, they won't euthanize you - you will either be lovingly cared for by family, have enough money to have a private caregiver in a nursing home, or have to lay in your own waste for hours each day in a standard nursing home. 

Plenty of us have been there with dogs and people. There are far worse things to deal with. It is your decision and incontinence is one of the leading causes of euthanasia. It really does not matter what some of us (who would only put down a dog who was suffering) would choose to do or how we judge what you decide to do as we are but strangers on the web. If you are looking for empathy and a justification - I sure can't give it...not looking into the eyes of a 9.5 year old dog who is dying from cancer; I would give anything to have to clean up after him 5 years from now.


----------



## Pooky44

This is a great forum. You get answers that look at more than one side of an issue.
In the final analysis, you have to make your own decision and live with it.
Your family environment is unique to you as are your values.
You love your dog but you have to make the decision that works for your own situation.


----------



## Lilie

evilxs said:


> Unease, dang misery. There is nothing worse than working all day long and having the full time job of cleaning up after the dog morning noon night and late night. We don't get a break.
> 
> The belly band would have **** all over it 3-4 times a day. I can't even imagine adding washing machine loads of diapers on top of everything else. I'd ask the hubby to put me down instead.


I can certainly understand the pressure you must be feeling. Not only are you recognizing your dog of 14 years is nearing it's final season of life, but you are also feeling the pressure between you and your spouse over your dog's issues. 

Just realize this is his final season. The inconvenience won't last forever. It truly is a privilege to share that many years with your dog. Please consider the options provided to you in this thread. Honor your dog while he progresses through his golden years. As long as he is enjoying life, let him.


----------



## Okin

My dog is 14 also and has incontinece issues, luckily her's are urine unless she got in to something that is making her stomach upset. She also takes Proin twice a day and that keeps it to the point she almost never goes in the house. I would never advocate putting your dog on a medication without talking to your vet about it first though. 

I'm curious is the poo something that has been going on a long time now? Is it possible they got in to something and it just upset their stomach? Maybe something even a diet change could help? If it were me I would be talking to my vet about medication, but that is a decision everyone has to make for themselves.


----------



## FlyAway

KZoppa said:


> Its a hard decision to make but your dog may be ready to go.


I have read an article about when to let a dog go. If it were you, would you want to be laying and sleeping in your own waste? I know it's hard. Sometimes they need our help, but some people try to hold on longer than they should.


----------



## GatorBytes

As a last ditch attempt you can try this remedy

EaseSure? - Natural Remedy Supports Neurological Health in Dogs & Cats

The brain and nervous system form an intricate network of *electrical signals that are responsible for coordinating muscles, senses and emotion* in our pets. Think of the nervous system as the electrical system of the body.

Adding psyllium fibre to bulk the stool and homemade diet w/rice and chicken and vit./min. suppliment w/o vit C as it softens stool


----------



## evilxs

Some of your responses are ridiculous.

1. I never once said I was considering euthanization. That is not an option for me so keep your ugly remarks to yourself. My husband can't kill my dog even if he thinks it might be time.

2. Whoever said I think it is too much trouble to care for the dog? Are you kidding? I've been doing this for a YEAR. My pup is well loved. We still do it day in and day out. I don't know many folks who would have done this as long as we have. You have no idea what it is like to smell dog **** in your house day in and out for a year. It sucks hardcore and is a lot of work.

I came to ask for help and options. Not for internet permission to kill my dog. gtfover yourselves and your imagined drama.

To the replies giving advice for firming stools, and meds you're saints! That is what I was looking for. I am going to try some diet changes and that would make all of the difference in the world if they were firm stools.

To those saying it might be his time. I think I'll know. I went downstairs a few minutes ago and called his name and he came plodding on over. To me that's not a dog ready to go. When he lays there and doesnt even want that human contact anymore or is in pain. Then it will be time. It is one of those things that you just know it when you see it.


----------



## evilxs

I calmed down and realized a lot of great responses came after the moderators.


Apologies to everyone else who didn't come into the thread with nasty remarks and drama.

I truly appreciate your thoughtful replies.


----------



## Blanketback

Be careful with the psyllium husk fiber - you have to add water with it, as it swells. Start with very small amounts at first! I'm using canned pumpkin instead, this works well too.
Good luck with your darling senior. I wish I'd had this time with my much-loved boy too.


----------



## Lilie

evilxs said:


> I calmed down and realized a lot of great responses came after the moderators.
> 
> 
> Apologies to everyone else who didn't come into the thread with nasty remarks and drama.
> 
> I truly appreciate your thoughtful replies.


 
I fostered an old poodle, years ago. Her last six months were exactly what you are describing. It was difficult for me as well, and I only had her for a short time. And I'm really not into foo-foo dogs. 

Personally, it was much easier keeping her in my bathroom when I wasn't home. At least I didn't have to worry about 'suprises' left through out the house and if I left her in a kennel she'd soil on herself. So the bathroom (tile floors) was the best option, for me. 

I bought a bunch of cheaper bath mats so I could easily rinse it out in the bath tub and toss it into the washer. While that one was washing, I'd place another one. 

Adding pumkin to her diet helped keep things firmer.


----------



## GatorBytes

There is the option of stimulating to poop on demand so you can control the mess

Bowel management in incontinent pets

belly band for urine
stimulate to poop on demand
diet change + bulking agents psyllium, pumpkin
shave butt
herbal tincture noted

hopefully that gives him some dignity in the remaining time he has and gives you less stress and more time with him, not cleaning up after him


----------



## Shaolin

I miss cleaning up after my old girl. The incontinence was our sign to pay attention to her signals and we waited until she told us she was ready. The first time she messed on herself and couldn't get out of the pile, she was so upset we figured it was time. She helped out the decision by going on her own terms a week later. If your pup is still happy and healthy, then it may not be time. If he is stressed out and not happy...then it may be time to make the hard decision.


----------



## BMWHillbilly

I just went through this myself for almost a year with my senior dog. Shadow had spondylosis, suspected DM and SIBO. I was constantly cleaning up diarrhea in the house. Fortunately Shadow was not incontinent. I went to a grain free food, pancreatic enzymes and tylan powder for a more solid poop which is much easier clean. What I did was to go buy some of those large indoor/outdoor carpets ( 36in x 48in ) at walmart with non slip backing and threw them around the house and if he had an accident I could take up the carpet and hose it off and scrub the "spot". I then would hang it over the fence to dry. I kept extras available to throw down if I pulled one to be cleaned. My main floor carpet stayed alot cleaner and didn't need the boys in blue to come clean it as often.  

good luck with whatever you decide to do. Find a good enzyme cleaner in a spray bottle as it helps tremendously with the smell. I got mine from the carpet cleaning guys.


----------



## wolfy dog

Hats off for doing this for a year now. Maybe have a respectful talk with your hubby how the stress affects every one, dogs and you both.
Don't forget to have fun with the other dog who still needs play and attention. They are so sensitive to our emotions.
Good luck and strength in the coming times. 14 for a GSD is pretty good.


----------



## Bridget

Has your dog been to the vet to talk about these issues? Proin works well for Heidi for the urination issue. Maybe you can at least find out if this is just aging or something else. 

Good luck.


----------



## Daisy

Don't have any advice, but just offer you well wishes as you deal with this. My Aussie lived to be 16 and became incontinent and started dropping poop. I dont think she knew what she was doing. My hall floor became buckled and we had to replace the carpets after she passed. Now we have vinyl floors that look like wood. Hang in there, one day you will just remember your dog and not this.


----------



## selzer

I'm sorry. 

14 is an honorable age and speaks of the care you have given for your friend. 

Hang in there, whatever you decide to do, it is your decision, and no one has any right to judge. I think there is some good stuff in this post. I am glad I read it.


----------



## RebelGSD

I saw somewhere, on a dogs with disabilities site, a platform bed advertised for incontinent pets. The mesh on which the dog sleeps allows urine to pass and it is collected in a tray underneath.
Some people used hospital absorbing bed liners (like giant diapers) for their incontinent pets to sleep on. Bulk purchase makes them less costly.
There is a nice book by Donna Joseph, a board memer here, about her paralyzed dog Millie. Millie obviously had incontinence problems as well. It describes millie's life with Donna in gorgeous photos.


----------



## wolfstraum

sounds like alot of people have dogs on Proin...hopefully if you decide to try it, it helps your old guy!

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers

No advice, I just want to let you know that I know how you feel.
I was 8 months pregnant and constantly cleaning up after an 18 year old incontinent dog. Not easy at all .


----------



## Rallhaus

Have you checked for worms, coccidia and giardia? Ploppy poops could be caused by these and if your dog's imunity is not what it used to be, they could be a problem.


----------

